# Sony Alpha SLT Cameras -



## ConradM

Are way better SLR's then Nikons and Canons. :hail: If you disagree you're looking at it through rose colored glasses.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, I am not sure we want to go through this again.


----------



## Crollo

He has a very valid point, I agree.


----------



## Nikon_Josh

ConradM said:


> Are way better SLR's then Nikons and Canons. :hail: If you disagree you're looking at it through rose colored glasses.



TROLL POST!


----------



## skieur

Nikon_Josh said:


> ConradM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are way better SLR's then Nikons and Canons. :hail: If you disagree you're looking at it through rose colored glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TROLL POST!
Click to expand...


You are the TROLL.  Go back to Nikon land.

skieur


----------



## gsgary

Threads like this make me want to


----------



## skieur

gsgary said:


> Threads like this make me want to



Great! Then stay off this thread!


----------



## Overread

*not sure if safe to leave open*

*wondering if sony shooters need to take medication to avoid ravings*


----------



## skieur

Overread said:


> *not sure if safe to leave open*
> 
> *wondering if sony shooters need to take medication to avoid ravings*



Perhaps our attackers need a little valium!!! 

skieur


----------



## skieur

Overread said:


> *not sure if safe to leave open*
> 
> *wondering if sony shooters need to take medication to avoid ravings*




And perhaps moderators should appear to be unbiased and not seem to be taking sides in any debate.

skieur


----------



## Overread

Wait there's a debate here? 

But everyone know Canon are best - I mean yeah if Nikon and Sony want to fight for second place fine I guess


----------



## skieur

Hey, Overread, if you want to join the debate/discussion, then great!, but don't threaten closure, Participant or moderator. As participant you can be biased. As moderator you should be unbiased.

skieur


----------



## Derrel

This is the SONY forum!!!!!!! A post praising Sony SLT cameras in the Sony forum deserves to be left open...I mean...this...is...the...SONY...Forum...these guys need to have their own posts, their own horn-tooting, and so on. There really is nothing wrong with ConradM's post...even though I went back and forth with skieur and ArgieRamos in that epic 32-page Sony thread last week, I really, really think that we need to respect the fact that Sony users are fully entitled to toot their brand's horn, and to be left alone and in peace. This thread has been here for a couple of days now..I had resisted becoming involved because we already went through this SLT subject...but when it comes to the idea of closing down a pro-Sony thread in the Sony forum--well, I have to speak up. That's a bad idea.


----------



## skieur

Overread said:


> Wait there's a debate here?
> 
> But everyone know Canon are best - I mean yeah if Nikon and Sony want to fight for second place fine I guess



Actually, I think that Nikon and Sony will fight for second place and the gap will close.  Sony is apparently second place in England, already.

skieur


----------



## argieramos

Cameras are only as good as the photographers. An experienced photographer with Rebel XSi will do better in taking pictures than 1DX with an idiot photographer.

There have been wars between Canon and Nikon fanboys for years, but here at Photoforum, they are friends when it comes to Sony discussion. They feel threatened by alphas


----------



## argieramos

skieur said:
			
		

> Actually, I think that Nikon and Sony will fight for second place and the gap will close.  Sony is apparently second place in England, already.
> 
> skieur



If we are talking about the overall camera marketshare, Sony is already in the 2nd place. In DSLR, they take the 3rd place. Mirrorless is something that poses a threat  to the DSLR market where Canon doesn't have a place yet. Sony Nex series are the fastest selling mirrorless in the US, some part of Asia, and Nikon is taking the Japan and UK. Mirrorless marketshare continues to grow and people see DSLR as a dying breed.


----------



## skieur

argieramos said:


> Cameras are only as good as the photographers. An experienced photographer with Rebel XSi will do better in taking pictures than 1DX with an idiot photographer.
> 
> There have been wars between the Canon and Nikon fanboys for years, but here at Photoforum, they are friends when it comes to Sony discussion. They feel threatened by alphas



Yes, some pros are looking for cameras with features that improve the speed of their workflow and make their work a little more creative and unique.  In camera panoramas, simulated tilt-shift, and twilight mode, accomplish that task.  The A77 viewfinder info. keeps the photographer's eye on the subject and the customization options for the features further enhance the speed and effectiveness of the photographer.

skieur


----------



## Josh66

argieramos said:


> and people see DSLR as a dying breed.


LOL.  What people?


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> LOL.  What people?



Some people. LOL
Are you updated on what's currently happening in this world? lol


----------



## Josh66

Are you?


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Are you?



Isn't it obvious? I know you are not. hehehe


----------



## Josh66

argieramos said:


> I know you are not.


Well we might as well lock this thread then, since the only opinion that counts is yours...



SLR's are not going away any time soon, despite what you may have read in the latest issue of whatever magazine it was that may have said that.


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Well we might as well lock this thread then, since the only opinion that counts is yours...
> 
> 
> 
> SLR's are not going away any time soon, despite what you may have read in the latest issue of whatever magazine it was that may have said that.



It's not my opinion. Learn how to read. lol

Mirrorless market continues to grow, and SLR is shrinking at the same time.  Do your research, aight mate?


----------



## Josh66

I'd like to see your "research".  Actually, I don't care, lol.  I say it's a fad...


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> I'd like to see your "research".  Actually, I don't care, lol.  I say it's a fad...



Do I have to do that for you? Im not a babysitter.lol.  You know there is Google search, Yahoo, etc., right?

If you don't care, why are you crying about it? Nyehehe!!


----------



## Josh66

I'm not crying about it.  I don't really care one way or the other.  You're the one that came in here with 'life changing news'.  It's on you to back it up - not me.


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> I'm not crying about it.  I don't really care one way or the other.  You're the one that came in here with 'life changing news'.  It's on you to back it up - not me.



Yes you are. If you really don't care you wouldn't even bother asking me about it. I told you, do your research. How hard to do that? That way you will feel less humiliated.


----------



## Josh66

argieramos said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not crying about it.  I don't really care one way or the other.  You're the one that came in here with 'life changing news'.  It's on you to back it up - not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are. If you really don't care you wouldn't even bother asking me about it. I told you, do your research. How hard to do that? That way you will feel less humiliated.
Click to expand...


OMG - LOL!

Whatever.

YOU are the one that has to back up the research, NOT ME.  You didn't start the thread, but you have taken it upon yourself to defend it, against all odds, it seems.  Why are you so loyal to this thread?

I asked you about it because I wanted to read what you read.  Apparently you didn't read anything...

I'm not going to do the research.  You know why?  I don't care.  You have some need to prove that I'm wrong, so you bring the research to me.  I'm not going to do your homework for you.


----------



## mjhoward

O||||||O, if you have seen or been a part of the previous two threads on this, then you would know that any attempts to talk sense to these guys are futile.  Skieur is convinced that the A77 is the best camera ever created.  It makes files from the D3x and 1Ds MKIII look like chit.  Just ask him.


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> OMG - LOL!
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> YOU are the one that has to back up the research, NOT ME.  You didn't start the thread, but you have taken it upon yourself to defend it, against all odds, it seems.  Why are you so loyal to this thread?
> 
> 
> I asked you about it because I wanted to read what you read.  Apparently you didn't read anything...
> 
> I'm not going to do the research.  You know why?  I don't care.  You have some need to prove that I'm wrong, so you bring the research to me.  I'm not going to do your homework for you.



Whatever?  If you really don't care you wouldn't ask me in the first place. Your introduction post to me is "LOL", and you're expecting me to do something for you? Do you know how to use Google? Yahoo? lol. I posted of what I read on the internet, I am not claiming anything. I already posted something and if you have an objection, it is you who needs to prove me wrong.


----------



## Josh66

All I expect of you is to prove your point.  Clearly, that is too much to ask.


----------



## argieramos

mjhoward said:
			
		

> O||||||O, if you have seen or been a part of the previous two threads on this, then you would know that any attempts to talk sense to these guys are futile.  Skieur is convinced that the A77 is the best camera ever created.  It makes files from the D3x and 1Ds MKIII look like chit.  Just ask him.



It's just an opinion of a person. It's like Derrel thinks Nikon is a better brand, and Gary think it's Canon.


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> All I expect of you is to prove your point.  Clearly, that is too much to ask.



And all I ask for you is do a simple google search. Clearly, you don't know how to do that, Nyehehehe!!!


----------



## Josh66

argieramos said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I expect of you is to prove your point.  Clearly, that is too much to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all I ask for you is do a simple google search. Clearly, you don't know how to do that, Nyehehehe!!!
Click to expand...

Remind me again what I should be searching google for, and why you are unable to do your own research?


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Remind me again what I should be searching google for, and why you are unable to do your own research?



I did my own research and I already posted of what I saw on the internet. 
You know you can go back to previous pages if you want to know what you should be searching for, right?


----------



## o hey tyler

Josh, this is what always happens. He'll tell you that he has "proof of SLT Cameras being superior because of [BS]", or "SLT Camera's are dominating the markets". But he will not link you to any actual articles from reputable sources. 

Just nod your head and agree. We're dealing with a 'special' breed.


----------



## argieramos

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Josh, this is what always happens. He'll tell you that he has "proof of SLT Cameras being superior because of [BS]", or "SLT Camera's are dominating the markets". But he will not link you to any actual articles from reputable sources.
> 
> Just nod your head and agree. We're dealing with a 'special' breed.



I double dare you to prove that I made such claim. If I remember correctly, it was I, who posted links.
You wanna get owned by me again tyler? lol


----------



## Josh66

I've not seen a single link yet in this thread.  I challege you to post a link that backs up what you say...


----------



## o hey tyler

argieramos said:


> You wanna get owned by me again tyler? lol



From UrbanDictionary



> *Lol Theory*
> 
> The theory that the internet phrase lol, meaning "laugh out loud", can be placed at any part in any sentence and make said sentence lose all credibilty and seriousness.
> 
> ex 1
> Doc: We need to operate on your colon lol, you have cancer.
> 
> ex 2
> Jesus: Take this all of you and eat it, it is my body, lol.
> 
> ex 3
> Me: Will you marry me? Lol.



...and you wonder why no one ever takes any of your posts seriously.


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> I've not seen a single link yet in this thread.  I challege you to post a link that backs up what you say...



I was talking about the other thread. Can't you browse a li'l bit?
It's nice to see you challenge me, because this forum is getting bored lol.
But I already made my move, it's up to you to prove me wrong. You know, if you actually do research, you will see it. Don't make it too hard for you


----------



## o hey tyler

In b4 lock


----------



## argieramos

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> From UrbanDictionary
> 
> ...and you wonder why no one ever takes any of your posts seriously.



Actually, I use that on you a lot because it makes you mad


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> LOL.  What people?



Now, if you say please and be nice to me, I might give you the link. You want to know who are those peole?


----------



## Josh66

I don't know what 'other thread' you're talking about - aparently I haven't seen it yet.

LOL - "It's up to you to prove me wrong".  I already proved you wrong.   It's on you to prove that I was wrong in proving you wrong.

BTW - Still waiting for that link...

Liker I told you before, I have no need or interest in doing your homework.  If you want to prove a point to me, you're going to have to do the research yourself.


----------



## Josh66

argieramos said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  What people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if you say please and be nice to me, I might give you the link. You want to know who are those peole?
Click to expand...

Let me check...

Nope - I still don't care.


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> I don't know what 'other thread' you're talking about - aparently I haven't seen it yet.
> 
> LOL - "It's up to you to prove me wrong".  I already proved you wrong.   It's on you to prove that I was wrong in proving you wrong.
> 
> BTW - Still waiting for that link...
> 
> Liker I told you before, I have no need or interest in doing your homework.  If you want to prove a point to me, you're going to have to do the research yourself.



Are you smoking crack or something? lol
You didn't prove me wrong. You assume you did, but you did not. 
The thread about the a77. Man, do some work for once.
Instead of trying to argue with me, why not just go to google and search for it. You will
find the answer, trust me. That's not hard to do.


----------



## argieramos

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Let me check...
> 
> Nope - I still don't care.



Then I am going to repeat my question.
Why are you crying about it? What's your problem? 
You know if you are feeling lonely, and you need a friend to talk to you, all you have to do is ask. Tyler is here. Nyehehe!


----------



## gsgary

argieramos said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we might as well lock this thread then, since the only opinion that counts is yours...
> 
> 
> 
> SLR's are not going away any time soon, despite what you may have read in the latest issue of whatever magazine it was that may have said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my opinion. Learn how to read. lol
> 
> Mirrorless market continues to grow, and SLR is shrinking at the same time.  Do your research, aight mate?
Click to expand...



The report i read on the Sony was not that good, they said it was not for sports or a pro


----------



## argieramos

gsgary said:
			
		

> The report i read on the Sony was not that good, they said it was not for sports or a pro



Wow. Gary, a Canon fanboy reading Sony review. That's unusual. lol

But I'm afraid you have no clue of what we are talking about.


----------



## gsgary

argieramos said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The report i read on the Sony was not that good, they said it was not for sports or a pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Gary, a Canon fanboy reading Sony review. That's unusual. lol
> 
> But I'm afraid you have no clue of what we are talking about.
Click to expand...


Here's something for you to read from Professional Photographer
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-V5HLPjg/0/L/Untitled-5-L.jpg

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-T58wg9H/0/L/Untitled-3-L.jpg


----------



## mjhoward

^ I like this one: Light loss in A77 mirror exactly measured - Dyxum forums


----------



## skieur

mjhoward said:


> O||||||O, if you have seen or been a part of the previous two threads on this, then you would know that any attempts to talk sense to these guys are futile. Skieur is convinced that the A77 is the best camera ever created. It makes files from the D3x and 1Ds MKIII look like chit. Just ask him.



 MJ did not even bother comparing the photos side by side, so one should not be surprised that he tries to put words into my mouth as well.

skieur


----------



## skieur

mjhoward said:


> ^ I like this one: Light loss in A77 mirror exactly measured - Dyxum forums



Yeah, 1/3 or 1/2 stop.  We already covered that way back in the 35 page post.

skieur


----------



## Josh66

skieur said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I like this one: Light loss in A77 mirror exactly measured - Dyxum forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, 1/3 or 1/2 stop.  We already covered that way back in the 35 page post.
> 
> skieur
Click to expand...

That's actually pretty good.  My 1N RS loses 2/3 of a stop.  And even that isn't a big deal in practice.


----------



## mjhoward

skieur said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> O||||||O, if you have seen or been a part of the previous two threads on this, then you would know that any attempts to talk sense to these guys are futile. Skieur is convinced that the A77 is the best camera ever created. It makes files from the D3x and 1Ds MKIII look like chit. Just ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ did not even bother comparing the photos side by side, so one should not be surprised that he tries to put words into my mouth as well.
> 
> skieur
Click to expand...


Yea, I'm putting words in your mouth:


skieur said:


> Well at the top end of the "35mm format" size is the Canon IDs Mark III at approximately $7,000 and 21 megapixels, the Nikon D3x at approximately $8,000 at approx. 24 megapixels and surprisingly the Sony A77 at $1,500.
> 
> If you put photos side by side from these cameras you will find very little difference.





skieur said:


> I am honestly saying that the A77 is the same at high ISOs as the Nikon D3X and the Canon IDS Mark III. If you don't believe it, check out the photo I mentioned in the link.





skieur said:


> Looking at the images side by side the D3X at 1600 ISO was NO better than the A77 at 1600 ISO, so your argument loses ground. So, if you have to go down in ISO on the A77 to get pro quality then you MUST go down equally low on the Nikon D3X, so your argument goes nowhere here either.



I checked out your comparison photos as well as most people in that thread... I think everyone came to the conclusion that you were delusional. I also compared the photos on that site taken from the A77 and the D7000, and even they were better.  Not that those photos hold any merit anyway, they were all taken with DIFFERENT OPTICS!


----------



## argieramos

gsgary said:
			
		

> Here's something for you to read from Professional Photographer
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-V5HLPjg/0/L/Untitled-5-L.jpg
> 
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-T58wg9H/0/L/Untitled-3-L.jpg



I was gonna click that link. But when I saw the "gsgary" and "professional photographer" in one post, i knew it's gonna be a joke. lol.  Professional photographer wouldn't think that a55 is a Pro level camera, a77 is a p/s camera, and the obsolete in today's standard 1D is one of the best. lol.


----------



## o hey tyler

argieramos said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something for you to read from Professional Photographer
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-V5HLPjg/0/L/Untitled-5-L.jpg
> 
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-T58wg9H/0/L/Untitled-3-L.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna click that link. But when I saw the "gsgary" and "professional photographer" in one post, i knew it's gonna be a joke. lol.
Click to expand...


You really are thick-headed aren't you? For one, I am fairly certain that Gary operates on a professional level. Two, it's a link to a scan of a magazine.


----------



## argieramos

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> You really are thick-headed aren't you? For one, I am fairly certain that Gary operates on a professional level. Two, it's a link to a scan of a magazine.



You are not getting the point. Professional is not only about operating a professional camera. The professional attitude counts too. Professionals wouldn't lie and say stuff they don't even know. You should know that.


----------



## o hey tyler

argieramos said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are thick-headed aren't you? For one, I am fairly certain that Gary operates on a professional level. Two, it's a link to a scan of a magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Professionals wouldn't lie and say stuff they don't even know.*
Click to expand...


You're right, professionals wouldn't do that. But you have no problem with doing so with every post you make.


----------



## mjhoward

I would like to know what I can Google to find argieramos's business or website.  I'm curious to see what the work of a non-professional professional looks like.


----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular

&#8203;STFU


----------



## unpopular

(srsly)


----------



## argieramos

mjhoward said:
			
		

> I would like to know what I can Google to find argieramos's business or website.  I'm curious to see what the work of a non-professional professional looks like.



Now you have interest in me. Im flattered. Hehehe..


----------



## belial

Yawn. This slt stuff has gotten old. Slrs aren't going anywhere for a whole and when they do both canon and Nikon will be right there. In the meantime let everyone just choose the camera system they like. There's no real wrong choices


----------



## argieramos

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> You're right, professionals wouldn't do that. But you have no problem with doing so with every post you make.



What stuff did I lie about? I dare you to prove that claim.


----------



## unpopular

I swear to god, argie. I have all the time in the world to spam the sh!t out of this idiotic thread.

drop it.


----------



## argieramos

unpopular said:
			
		

> I swear to god, argie. I have all the time in the world to spam the sh!t out of this idiotic thread.
> 
> drop it.



Why are you telling me that?
You got no balls to say that to Tyler, Howard, Gary who tirelessly troll in Sony Forum? Who keeps attacking in this thread?


----------



## unpopular

My god. what is this: but they started it!

gawd


----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## argieramos

unpopular said:
			
		

> My god. what is this: but they started it!
> 
> gawd



I am only play defense in here. If you want ceasefire, the attackers need to stop first


----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular

*ATTN: if you hate this thread, post stupid youtube videos.*


----------



## argieramos

unpopular said:
			
		

> ATTN: if you hate this thread, post stupid youtube videos.



That's right. You can't do anything about  these attackers. You got no balls to do so. Scared of them? lol


----------



## unpopular

don't you have homework to do, argie?


----------



## unpopular

you just need to paste the URL.


----------



## Nikon_Josh




----------



## Nikon_Josh

Dedicated to Skieur....


----------



## Crollo




----------



## rexbobcat

argieramos said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The report i read on the Sony was not that good, they said it was not for sports or a pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Gary, a Canon fanboy reading Sony review. That's unusual. lol
> 
> But I'm afraid you have no clue of what we are talking about.
Click to expand...


I don't think it's an issue of FPS or IQ, but of autofocus. I highly doubt that the A77 can compete against either a 1D or a D3 in that department.
I'm sure that pros can use it just fine though for other applications. I know several people who use Prosumer DSLRs instead of what is marketed at Pro cameras because they're cheaper and the pitfalls don't have as much of an effect.

I do find that when comparing other DSLRs to my Canon 1D, I get REALLY annoyed with their autofocus in low light and fairly low-contrast areas of the other cameras. And with the light fall off of the SLT, I assume that this makes autofocus even more difficult in these situations.

I mean, my camera is 8 years old and I still create photos that are published and all of that good stuff. These camera debates seem to be more about "my camera is more overkill then yours is"


----------



## Overread

*thread closed*

clean up decided against since there isn't any point removing 6 pages from a 6 page thread. I would, however, like to remind members that if there is a thread which they take opposition to it is best to use the report feature to report the thread, rather than repeatedly bumping and drawing attention to the thread with spam posts.


----------

